# Echoy sound?



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a 95 Altima GXE wit 230K miles. I recently noticed that from 2K-2.5K rpms there is a sort of echo sound coming from the engine compartment. It's hard to explain, but it is like the regular engine sound, but sounds like something is loose or something. I looked under hood and listened while reving it up, but I couldn't hear anything unusual. But it does it often. I pulled the ECU codes a while back, and it is suggesting EGR valve problems. I have neglected this for quite some time. Could this noise be related to EGR?

Also, if the egr valve solenoid or something is bad, will it effect my gas mileage? I don't know if it is the high gas prices, or what, but it seems that Iam visiting the pumps alot more frequently.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

guitarsage said:


> I have a 95 Altima GXE wit 230K miles. I recently noticed that from 2K-2.5K rpms there is a sort of echo sound coming from the engine compartment. It's hard to explain, but it is like the regular engine sound, but sounds like something is loose or something. I looked under hood and listened while reving it up, but I couldn't hear anything unusual. But it does it often. I pulled the ECU codes a while back, and it is suggesting EGR valve problems. I have neglected this for quite some time. Could this noise be related to EGR?
> 
> Also, if the egr valve solenoid or something is bad, will it effect my gas mileage? I don't know if it is the high gas prices, or what, but it seems that Iam visiting the pumps alot more frequently.


Replace the EGR or see if it clogged up.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Replace the EGR or see if it clogged up.


Sounds kinda like it is coming from one of the fuel injectors. Iam gonna put some fuel injector cleaner in it tonight.

Can you show/tell me how to take/check the EGR Valve, Iam pretty newbish when it comes to mechanical work.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

The location of the EGR valve right above the intake manifold you can miss it. To check it
first press on the diaphram if it moves up and down easily then it might be fine. Next, have the car running, press on the diapram again if the car seems like its about to stall out then its functioning okay. If nothing happens then its either clogged or bad. In my opinion if its clogged I just replace it with a new gasket and new silicon hoses. In addition the EGR pipe might be clogged as well so I would check that as well. If you have a Haynes Manual it gives a more in depth explainations.

On the fuel injectors, with the car running, unplug one connetors one at a time, if the car sounds like it about to stall the injects are fine if nothing happens you have a bad or clogged inject. Just remember to do the simple cheap things first.

Good Luck
Frank


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dont forget that we have noisy injectors that click all the time. are you sure youre not hearing the timing chain slapping against the upper guide?


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I checked the EGR by pushing on the diaphram and it stalled so I am guessing it is ok.



AsleepAltima said:


> dont forget that we have noisy injectors that click all the time. are you sure youre not hearing the timing chain slapping against the upper guide?


I am not sure, I thought it might be the timing chain, but my father says it's not.
Iam not sure what the echo sound is, it seems to only be doing it when the engine is warm/hot and when Iam in the 2K-3K RPM range. Sounds kind of like an exhaust sound.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check your flex pipe on the down pipe along with all of the heat shields. you may also have a cracked exhaust manifold, also very common on our cars.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I was thinking it might be related to the exhaust manifold. If it is, would it be cheaper to get a new exhaust manifold or buy a cheap header off ebay? Unless the cheap headers are really bad.


----------



## jpcode (Nov 28, 2004)

What other symptoms would there be with a cracked exhaust manifold? I have this same baffle like sound in the same rpm ranges.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

like a puffing sound during idle and backfiring during decel.


----------

